# SMOK G Priv



## Yiannaki (7/9/16)

Dear Vendors

Does anyone have a local ETA on the SMOK G Priv?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (7/9/16)

Nice looking MOD... mmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Nice looking MOD... mmmm


yep. quite like the screen concept.
This is the only vid i have found of it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (8/9/16)

I NEED this mod! Anyone looking to buy a wife? She's really good, doesn't talk much, washes dishes great but unfortunately the washing machine doesn't work.
Only had here 10 years, so she's still practically new.
Trade for 1x G-Priv ONCO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I NEED this mod! Anyone looking to buy a wife? She's really good, doesn't talk much, washes dishes great but unfortunately the washing machine doesn't work.
> Only had here 10 years, so she's still practically new.
> Trade for 1x G-Priv ONCO


You know the rules, we need pictures

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Greyz (8/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You know the rules, we need pictures


With or without clothes?
And please, NO time wasters!
 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/16)

Greyz said:


> With or without clothes?
> And please, NO time wasters!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Well, do you want a G-Priv with or without the battery cover?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/16)

No info?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (13/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

